# Grass that doesn't grow or need mowing?



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to replace a small strip of grass alongside my house. Since it's a townhouse, my homeowner's association will not let me pave it or put concrete over it. Has anyone heard of that grass that only grows up to 2 inches max? I heard it was call Scott's Tru Gro, but not sure. Can someone point me to where to get such seed? Thanks.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Check out www.nomowgrass.com for this product. Also, I googled "grass that doesn't need mowing" and found a few options. Good Luck! Sure sounds like a good idea!~


----------

